# Solved: can't remove WinAntivirus! Help please!



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Help! We accidentally downloaded WinAntivirus and had to have a professional "remove" it, but we keep getting the annoying programs, and when i tried to start my computer in safe mode, nothing happened. the screen ahd "Safe Mode" in the corners, but the screen was blank. Luckily I remembered how to open the window to change it back to regular using the ctrl key, but that was a lucky break... Can someone help me?


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm 15 years old, but im the only one in my household that knows anything more than the basics... and I also have time limits on the computer, so if i'm not on, i'll be online around 5-7 PM central time. Please help, though.


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

This is just a thought, but having a bad "Safe" mode... thats bad, right? I mean, the whole screen was black, and I couldn't do anything except for ctrl+alt+delete, and other similar commands. Has anyone ever had that happen to them before?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Click here to download HJTsetup.exe: 
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item5

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Um, are you 100% sure that the file is ok? I mean, after everything that has happened to this computer, dad said we're suppossed to be very careful what we download... not that I dont trust you, its just that I have to be very very cautious...


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

All you have to do is look at almost any post in this forum and you will see hijack used in all of them

They would not have let me post close to 25K messages if I was directing you to something bad.

It is very safe!


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Um, we don't have a hijackthis file... we have it downloaded somewhere, its in add/remove programs, but it's not in c:\program files... but i'll try it anyway, I guess... um, it'll be a while, since it usually takes over an hour to do a norton scan, so it might be a while befroe the scan finishes...


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

um, my setings wont let me download it... how do i change that?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

electro_dragon said:


> um, my setings wont let me download it... how do i change that?


Please explain what won't let you and what it is saying


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

a pop up comes up saying "your current security settings do not allow this file to be downloaded"


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Your account must be restricted, get dad to DL it


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Dad doesn't know how to to anything... every security thing on our computer either i've done or the people who "fixed" our computer at Best Buy


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok, i checked internet options, and did a reset security options to medium, and now it's letting me download it. So i save it to the desktop, right?


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

im gunna run it now... it'll probablly take a long time, though... idk. i'll post the log when it gets done


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

um, there isn't a "do a systen scan and save a log" button, only a scan button, what should I do? *ps* *sorry for all of the typos, if you can't understand anything, let me know... im not a very good typist *


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Im just gonna scan, then... and try to figure it out from there... i'll try to get a log and post it for you...


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Um, i scaned, an di think something went screwy... i got actions, and it said things like *action taken, object deleted*!!! I dont know what to do!! help me please!!


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:50:32 PM, on 6/13/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ATLDistrib Object - {93C6313C-9DB4-4694-8BD0-E378C573A9AD} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqpq.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {ADCD30FF-0119-4906-8A8B-D52D1EED044B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhhf.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CBFA5B0F-EFC2-4384-A485-2B1813E7911b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jyetdwyv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UWFX5_0001_N57M2112] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QHKBM9A5\WinFixerScannerInstall[1].exe" -nag 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UWA6P_0001_N56M1011] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OP2ZWDMJ\WinAntiVirusPro2006ScannerInstall[1].exe" -nag 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1
O4 - Startup: IMStart.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\IMStart.exe
O4 - Startup: SpamSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PopSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZNxdm414YYUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add To Compaq Organize... - C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\COMPAQ~1\bin\core.hp.main\SendTo.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.neopets.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.thyspykiller.co.uk
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9AA73F41-EC64-489E-9A73-9CD52E528BC4} (ZoneAxRcMgr Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZAxRcMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{607E4747-5029-4316-9FBE-8103A1627D73}: NameServer = 206.146.95.3,137.192.240.5
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{607E4747-5029-4316-9FBE-8103A1627D73}: NameServer = 206.146.95.3,137.192.240.5
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: jkhhf - jkhhf.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ssqpq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqpq.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Gear Security Service (GEARSecurity) - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

im too afraid to turn the computer off now... im afraid that it wont come on if things were deleted.... please help me!


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok, i read through most of them.. some are "regisrty file deleted" some are "Dll file deleted" Someone please tell me... is this bad?!?! Im really scared...


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Some also say "registry key is deleted" or "registry value is cleared but not deleted" I know i sound desperate, but this doesnt sound good becasue i've read that hijackthis sometimes deletes important things... im not sure if any of the things deleted were important... and if I cant restart in safe mode... i dont know what to do... help please!


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

I just realized.. the scan isn't done... the last item says that it'll crash hijack this if they attempt to clear it, so I have to get an earlier version to cpmplete the scan... things are getting worse, I dont know what to do... please, someone, help me!


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

I have to leave for the night, but please post something... i'll log on asap, *if i can...* and i'll retry everything... please, please help me! Thanks,
electro_dragon


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Don't panic. It doesn't look like anything was deleted with HijackThis unless that was done after you posted the log. You do have a vundo infection and will have to run another tool.

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.
Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.
Put a check next to *Run VundoFix as a task.*
You will receive a message saying vundofix will close and re-open in a minute or less. Click *OK*
When VundoFix re-opens, click the *Scan for Vundo* button.
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will shutdown your computer, click *OK*.
Turn your computer back on.
Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a new HijackThis log.


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok, thanks... Im glad everything's ok... well, except for the virus. I'll scan it, then post a new log. Thanks a ton!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Hijack does not delete things on its own, only when we instruct it - do the vundofix that was posted and then after doing that do the following

Download the trial version of Ewido Security Suite http://www.ewido.net/en/download/ (W2K/XP Only)
·	Install ewido.
·	During the installation, under "Additional Options" uncheck "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
·	Launch ewido
·	It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen
·	On the left side of the main screen click update
·	Click on Start and let it update.
·	DO NOT run a scan yet. You will do that later in safe mode.

Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:
(Start tapping F8 at the first black screen after power up)

Run Ewido:
·	Click on scanner
·	Click Complete System Scan and the scan will begin.
·	During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click OK
·	When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the Save report button.
·	Save the report to your C: Drive
This will take some time to run!
Boot to normal mode
*Post that log* and a new HiJack log


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's the new log after running the Vundo thing...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:55:58 AM, on 6/14/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CBFA5B0F-EFC2-4384-A485-2B1813E7911b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jyetdwyv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UWFX5_0001_N57M2112] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QHKBM9A5\WinFixerScannerInstall[1].exe" -nag 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UWA6P_0001_N56M1011] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OP2ZWDMJ\WinAntiVirusPro2006ScannerInstall[1].exe" -nag 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1
O4 - Startup: IMStart.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\IMStart.exe
O4 - Startup: SpamSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PopSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZNxdm414YYUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add To Compaq Organize... - C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\COMPAQ~1\bin\core.hp.main\SendTo.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.neopets.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.thyspykiller.co.uk
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9AA73F41-EC64-489E-9A73-9CD52E528BC4} (ZoneAxRcMgr Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZAxRcMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{607E4747-5029-4316-9FBE-8103A1627D73}: NameServer = 206.146.95.3,137.192.240.5
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{607E4747-5029-4316-9FBE-8103A1627D73}: NameServer = 206.146.95.3,137.192.240.5
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: jkhhf - jkhhf.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Gear Security Service (GEARSecurity) - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

And here's the Vundo fix log



VundoFix V4.2.84

Running as SYSTEM
from c:\windows\system32\VundoFix.exe

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.4.2.3

Scan started at 10:51:58 AM 6/14/2006

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqpq.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.bak2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhhf.dll

C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.bak2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqpq.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.bak2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqpq.dll
Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqpq.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqpq.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.ini Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.bak1 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.bak2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.bak2 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.ini2 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qpqss.tmp Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Um, i cant restart in safe mode... nothing happenes. I tried to one time to remove a virus when symantic said to do it that way, and the screen was blank... i couldn't do anything, except ctrl+alt+delete, then repeating the process to get it back to normal.... i don't know why it's like that, but for some reason it is...


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Fix these with HJT  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CBFA5B0F-EFC2-4384-A485-2B1813E7911b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jyetdwyv.dll

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UWFX5_0001_N57M2112] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QHKBM9A5\WinFixerScannerInstall[1].exe" -nag

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UWA6P_0001_N56M1011] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OP2ZWDMJ\WinAntiVirusPro2006ScannerInstall[1].exe" -nag

O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearc...p=ZNxdm414YYUS

O15 - Trusted Zone: *.neopets.com

O20 - Winlogon Notify: jkhhf - jkhhf.dll (file missing)

DownLoad http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip

Reboot

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\jyetdwyv.dll

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

START  RUN  type in %temp% OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin
Boot

DownLoad EasyCleaner http://www.majorgeeks.com/download414.html

Use the clear files and Unnecessary files buttons  *I do not recommend 
using the Duplicates files button* as many dupes are there on purpose.

Not all files will delete  that is normal.

In the unnecessary button I check the top 4 entries

Post a new HiJack log
*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Its ok to delete all the things I clicked? Some of them are in the hidden files...


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

And reboot means restart, right?


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Are the files all safe to delete? And why do I have to remove neopets from our safe list? My sibs go on it all the time, and i do sometimes, too... but it seems safe enough...


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, i ended up deleting the files, but im still confused... reboot means restart, right? or do i have to do soemthing else?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

I only gave you one file to delete

reboot = restart


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

o, so everything ws safe to delete? ok, good... ok, then i'll finish the rest of the steps, or i'll try.


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Um, one of the files i have to select in the %temp% thing is a hidden file, should I still delete it?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

k, im gunna reboot now. brb


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

k, im downloading the majorgeek thingy, and i should have a new log up in a few minutes.


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

um, it wotn let me setup the majorgeeks thing... it says i should close all running things, i did, it said to empty temporary internet files, and i did, and it also said to check internet service, and its working fine... what should I do?


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

hey, when everything's over, can i remove the hijackthis, vundo, etc? and their logs? Just wondering....


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Just post a new log


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

k, heres the new log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:46:29 PM, on 6/14/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UWFX5_0001_N57M2112] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QHKBM9A5\WinFixerScannerInstall[1].exe" -nag 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UWA6P_0001_N56M1011] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OP2ZWDMJ\WinAntiVirusPro2006ScannerInstall[1].exe" -nag 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1
O4 - Startup: IMStart.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\IMStart.exe
O4 - Startup: SpamSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PopSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add To Compaq Organize... - C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\COMPAQ~1\bin\core.hp.main\SendTo.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.neopets.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.thyspykiller.co.uk
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9AA73F41-EC64-489E-9A73-9CD52E528BC4} (ZoneAxRcMgr Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZAxRcMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{607E4747-5029-4316-9FBE-8103A1627D73}: NameServer = 206.146.95.3,137.192.240.5
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{607E4747-5029-4316-9FBE-8103A1627D73}: NameServer = 206.146.95.3,137.192.240.5
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Gear Security Service (GEARSecurity) - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Did you try and fix these

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UWFX5_0001_N57M2112] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QHKBM9A5\WinFixerScannerInstall[1].exe" -nag

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UWA6P_0001_N56M1011] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OP2ZWDMJ\WinAntiVirusPro2006ScannerInstall[1].exe" -nag

================

In Internet Explorer - TOOLS - OPTIONS - GENERAL - midway click on the Delete Files button

restart the system - post a new log


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah, last tiem i fixed them... they came back? dang... well, i fixed them again, and i'll restart now. Be right back...


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Heres the new log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:59:41 PM, on 6/14/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UWFX5_0001_N57M2112] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QHKBM9A5\WinFixerScannerInstall[1].exe" -nag 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UWA6P_0001_N56M1011] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OP2ZWDMJ\WinAntiVirusPro2006ScannerInstall[1].exe" -nag 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1
O4 - Startup: IMStart.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\IMStart.exe
O4 - Startup: SpamSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PopSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add To Compaq Organize... - C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\COMPAQ~1\bin\core.hp.main\SendTo.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.neopets.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.thyspykiller.co.uk
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9AA73F41-EC64-489E-9A73-9CD52E528BC4} (ZoneAxRcMgr Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZAxRcMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{607E4747-5029-4316-9FBE-8103A1627D73}: NameServer = 206.146.95.3,137.192.240.5
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{607E4747-5029-4316-9FBE-8103A1627D73}: NameServer = 206.146.95.3,137.192.240.5
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Gear Security Service (GEARSecurity) - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Ack! They came back again?? I deleted them, though... and all i did was load my homepage *yahoo.com* then came here through a favorites link... they shouldn't be back, should they?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Did you do the second part of that post - deleting temp ie files???


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah, i did. and i just emptied it again, then scanned, they were still there, so i deleted them then scanned again, and they're still there...


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

would having "make a backup before fixing" have anything to do with it happening?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

NO!!!!!!!! 

Answer my question about deleting temp file

You constant posting is making this very hard - follow directions and answer questions!


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

im sorry, i'll try not to. Yes, I emptied my temp file before i scanned


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Download Registrar Lite from here: http://www.resplendence.com/download/reglite.exe

Install it and open it then on the address bar paste this and press go:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Look down the right hand panel for this entries:

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QHKBM9A5\WinFixerScannerInstall[1].exe

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OP2ZWDMJ\WinAntiVirusPro2006ScannerInstall[1].exe

Right click it and select delete.

Boot and post a new log


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Heres the new log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:19:27 PM, on 6/14/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1
O4 - Startup: IMStart.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\IMStart.exe
O4 - Startup: SpamSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PopSubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\PopSubtract\PopSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add To Compaq Organize... - C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\COMPAQ~1\bin\core.hp.main\SendTo.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.neopets.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.thyspykiller.co.uk
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst20040510.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9AA73F41-EC64-489E-9A73-9CD52E528BC4} (ZoneAxRcMgr Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZAxRcMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{607E4747-5029-4316-9FBE-8103A1627D73}: NameServer = 206.146.95.3,137.192.240.5
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{607E4747-5029-4316-9FBE-8103A1627D73}: NameServer = 206.146.95.3,137.192.240.5
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Gear Security Service (GEARSecurity) - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean







- If you feel it is fixed, mark it solved via thread tools above - if not what is the current situation?

Restore points 
Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

XP
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------



## electro_dragon (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks a ton! Im sorry I was such a pain. Can I remove the tools i downloaded? Or do I have to keep them?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes you can remove them


----------

